# Distinguishing Between DP and DR



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

While DP and DR often occur together, hence DP/DR, DR frequently occurs entirely on it's own.

The most important thing to remember is that:

DR = Feeling detached from your surroundings, often described as feeling like a being in a dream.

DP = Feeling detached from your self, such as feeling detached from your thoughts, or from your body.

Feel free to come up with things to add to the list.


----------



## Keratitis (Feb 14, 2014)

That dude.. That reality... Just feel away from a "self" and all the other "it" that are maybe out there; mind is lost and dp and dr just block my motivation for things out from my "head", "head" which I need effort to create already (a self, a presence)...
I'd add chronoception or memory, being sometimes mildly altered for some with the derealization symptom..

-->
Turn 70 times (like a sufi); stop, look at one spot, force all your muscle and don't breath much... One of the feelings there is close to the DR I now have (different than 1 before)

Go into the smallest room you know, when in total darkness, try to wander around for something, you don't know what; you're in your head, and will find your "self", a vague memorized feel glows over the "old", but you can't find it and don't know exactly what/how to search for it... Hence the "it"... Like a blind man having memorized colors from his/her youth*, you'd have to see it again to perfectly remember how it was, you don't get that perception, just like if you were cut out of a sense of self, but can't feel it

*actually, some can still imagine "colors" from the brain or something like that..*

Or it may be like if you were in a big black room with one of those old movie projectors that you have a thing to turn for it to continue, but it >weirdly< still turns as if you weren't there, you strangely can think about making the person move through the film, but aren't in it.. Nor feel that much as if you can relate, like anhedonia because memory just comes as nostalgia or something...

I could add that it may become worse or better depending on the situation/time.. Even if you don't remember it is there, you can perfectly notice the relative unabilities... It's just like an uncertain "lost" feel.. Or at least in general, it's weird because I feel like I've had like 3 different of those (it seems to me) and it just feels like if you were stuck on a cannabinol high (cbn) or were just in a prolonged traumatized state, just in shock, but not really (Not really my personal triggers btw)... It's like some forced solipsist system, but that doesn't necessarily eradicate your possible beliefs and grounds in the case you had some..

I had better ways to put it :/ anyway, love you <3
PEACE LOVE WELLNESS STABILITY (...)


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

DR is basically how you view everything outside and around you (your external world)

DP is more personal..how you look at yourself (your internal world)

I get both but maybe more DR these days..in the early days of this condition I suffered more DP..it has kind of swung for me over the years


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks folks~! At some point I'll take all of this info and distill it!

I encourage you all to talk about specifically DR related issues in the DR section. This will help us learn about it better.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Any research into DP/DR is welcomed on here! 

The more knowledge gained about this awful condition the better!


----------



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

of dp and dr i gotta say i have the visual things (dr?) the most

...does this in any way help me increase the chances of curing my condition or finding meds that can help me deal with things better?


----------



## Lynxabc (Nov 28, 2012)

Same here. I felt more DP with some DR in the beginning. Now it's more of DR.


----------



## MissySS1 (Jan 12, 2014)

Andrea44 said:


> I have experienced both. I'll try to do my best explaining briefly what each one does to me:
> 
> Derealization: Makes me feel less cognitively aware and makes everything seem blurry and dream like. It's like a blanket of fog.
> 
> Depersonalization: I feel as if my body is not my own and I am but an observer of my own personhood. I hear my voice but it's not as though I'm speaking... it's as though I'm listening to someone else speak and convey thoughts while I'm just observing. I feel unhuman, genderless and more like an object. I feel like I'm drifting away detached from my physical mind and body.


This is 100% me, how do you cope?


----------

